# is this Aire open now, Neufchâtel-en-Bray



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Aire at Neufchâtel-en-Bray France (Normandy number 25 in Aires book), looking to use this as a stopover,is this open as in book says opening march 2013

ta

john


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know the answer, but watching the thread with interest to see if anybody can confirm. We saw it under construction when we stayed at Camping Sainte Claire last autumn.

Mike


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You could ask them yourself using the contact form at their website - www.camping-sainte-claire.com/ -


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If it isn't open yet the aire at Forges Les Eaux is only 11 miles away and an excellent example of how an aire should be.

Mike


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Nothing in www.campingcar-infos.com yet. If/when it does open, is it attached to Camping Ste Claire?

If so, it'll be an ideal overnighter just off the A28. Have stayed at Forges les eaux, which is excellent, but this is a lot closer to the A28 which we use a lot.

Morph.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Morphology said:


> Nothing in www.campingcar-infos.com yet. If/when it does open, is it attached to Camping Ste Claire?
> 
> If so, it'll be an ideal overnighter just off the A28. Have stayed at Forges les eaux, which is excellent, but this is a lot closer to the A28 which we use a lot.
> 
> Morph.


Yes, I think it probably belongs to the campsite.

The ACSI price for two with a hook-up at Camping Sainte Claire was only €12 last year and the year before. Bit less without ACSI if you don't need electric. Very handy for the motorway, the town is attractive and there are plenty of supermarkets, including Aldi and Lidl + cheap fuel too.

Mike


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I was there last week.
It looks finished but is not open. Apparently it will be 12.50 a night. Looks really nicely done but cannot be much cheaper than the adjacent municipal campsite.
Forges Les Eaux was charging 7.30 a night.
Mesnieres en Bray has a new borne and is still free. Also has good views.
Good luck.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

alphadee said:


> Apparently it will be 12.50 a night.


Yikes! That's a lot, considering I'm only likely to stay for around 6-8 hours as a stopover on the first night of a trip.

One of the advantages of an Aire (generally) over an adjacent campsite is the ability to rock up at midnight...


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

I believe the site is now independently run. Over the last two years a pool and "restaurant" have been added. The aire must be part of the modernisation. Nice people but not the same as when it was a true municipal. I agree it is very handy for the autoroute.
p-c


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We were there at Easter and it was nearing completion. It's going to be run by the owner of the adjacent campsite (where we stayed) but unlike the campsite open all year. Access looked like it could be a little tight for anything too large (over 7ish metres) I say.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We were there at Easter and it was nearing completion. It's going to be run by the owner of the adjacent campsite (where we stayed) but unlike the campsite open all year. Access looked like it could be a little tight for anything too large (over 7ish metres) I say.


----------



## Hoedown (Apr 27, 2012)

Have just received this reply from my email to Ste Claire -

"Hello,
It's not open yet, I hope it's open as soon as possible. I think 1 week
(1/06/13).
Regards
F. Ancelot"

We were also interested, but not at that price. We only want somewhere to bed down for a night.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

4 pics here and et seq at Easter, then another 4 for the adjacent site.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...5874830908022106898&oid=108495877005911654786

The campsite owner was doing a lot of the work himself. Expensive but all year and convenient I guess.

We also stayed at Forges les Eaux. Space, cheaper, intriguing town, looks impressive arriving lit up at night. Oh, and I accessed a Fon hotspot from the aire.

Dave


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

alphadee said:


> I was there last week.
> It looks finished but is not open. Apparently it will be 12.50 a night. Looks really nicely done but cannot be much cheaper than the adjacent municipal campsite.
> Forges Les Eaux was charging 7.30 a night.
> Mesnieres en Bray has a new borne and is still free. Also has good views.
> Good luck.


Could you tell me where the Aire is at Mesnieres en Bray please. I have looked on the campsite map and cannot find it, also streetviewed with Google, again with no luck.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

From www.campingcar-infos.com:

Accès/adresse :
Rue du Stade
76270 MESNIÈRES EN BRAY

Latitude : (Nord) 49.76599° Décimaux ou 49° 45â€² 57â€²â€² 
Longitude : (Est) 1.38046° Décimaux ou 1° 22â€² 49â€²â€²

Which is where the green arrow is here: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=49...65674,1.38064&sspn=0.005842,0.009645&t=h&z=16


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

We always use the aire at Buchy just a few miles from Forges les Eau and A28, free and easy walk to town
Curlyboy


----------

